# Questionnaire for my Coursework



## chrisrue (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi
I was wondering if I could take a few minutes of your time. I am currently studying Business Studies at my Sixth Form College and for my Coursework I have got to create a business and everything, which goes with it.
I have decided to create a Mini modification garage, which offers many services.

For this piece of coursework I have to carry out some primary research and in my case it is a questionnaire, and I need to get a large number of actual Mini owners to get to answer it so my results and my analyse are not biased. 
So I was wondering if a few people could carry out the attached questionnaire, and somehow get it back to me.
I think if you copy it over into a new reply you will be able to carry it out. 
If not would you please email it back to me to [email protected]

If you could do this for me it would me much appreciated.


----------



## chrisrue (Jun 23, 2008)

Bellow is the questionnaire:

Do you have a BMW Mini?

Yes No

Is it a Mini?

One/Cooper Cooper S 


Are you?

Male Female


I am planning to set-up the business up in the area of Nottingham; do you think there is a demand in this area for my services?

Yes No

If No please specify why
-

Would you be willing to pay money to modify your Mini?

Yes No 


What would be your average price range when it came to modifying your Mini?

5-100 101-300 301-500

500+ 

Units in £


Which of my proposed companies services would you consider taking advantage of?

Styling inside and out including: 

Body kits

Graphics (Vinyl)

Chrome kits

Alloys wheels

Racing Seats


What other companies, which offer the same services as my proposed business do you, know of?

-
-
-


Have you got any modifications on your Mini already?

Yes No 

If yes what are they?

-
-
-

Would you consider my proposed company if it offered the same level of quality as competitors and competitive prices?

Yes No


Would you use my proposed company if your Mini is still under warranty and this may be at risk?

Yes No 



If you were to use the garage do you think you would use it more than once?

Yes No 

If No why not?

-


Which of these age groups would your age fall in to?

17-25 26-40 40+ 

Units in Years

Which of the following names for the company do you most prefer?

Rue-Mini

Ultimate Mini

Rue

Mini-Rue

Any suggestions –


Would you be willing to provide some contact details, which, I would be able to use in my analysis, which will help me with my marketing?

The area you live in (Derbyshire) –
City/Town/Village -


----------



## sharmabmw (Feb 21, 2005)

Is this legit to post on a forum? Moderator? In my field of work, it is unethical to solicit such information without somesort of waiver.

good luck, though. I remember the trials and tribulations of conducting research as a student.


----------

